# Do liberals requiring safe space...



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Festive Jinxy said:


> @DudeGuy
> 
> What exactly is a 'safe space' in this context?


I think the OP is referring to something like Breitbart, Infowars, or the Drudge Report, only for liberals instead of Trumpists.


----------



## California Kid (Dec 5, 2013)

Actually, that's a myth the majority are liberals. Recent studies have shown that Millennials are actually conservative than previously thought and even more than past generations in the same age group. In fact, most are not even the crybaby, triggered safe-space people you see in those videos. 

Are Millennials more conservative than their parents? – Rare

Three Facts that Show Millennials Are More Conservative Than You Think | TheBlaze.com

Millennials are more conservative than Boomers or Gen Xers were at their age, study finds - LA Times

Millennials: More Conservative than Their Parents | National Review

Millennials more conservative than you may think - CNN.com


----------



## camous (Jul 12, 2015)

This thread is a bit hypocritical a lot of people are against or for safe space while admitting not knowing exactly what it is. Only one post attempted to define what a safe space can be and even there the bias was clear.

I think there are different question one should ask:
what is a safe space? if it's simply a safe free of oppression (in regards to gender, ethnicity and so on...) what is new? you can't make your racist or sexist joke? Too bad it's 2016 so if you want to do that go on reddit, if you want to amke such jokes good for you but be prepared that some people won't like it. 

Now if you talk about safe space linked to trigger warning and so on this is complex. Marginalized group do face real oppression, maybe you don't experience it but it doesn't mean that it all happens in their head. You don't have to be a genius to recognize that just turn on the news and see how many lgbt have been harrassed, person of color killed or assaulted and so on... so if they need a space for themselves without oppression they face everyday so be it. I don't care it doesn't affect me, I am also free to not go into their safe space and go on reddit make my racist jokes.

When it comes to university and conferences it's a bit more difficult to evaluate. University is a space where opinion should be challenged, but some topic are more sensitive than others. It would be quite uncomfortable to have a KKK guest coming doing alecture about civil rights mouvement, am I right? If you take a gender issue class well you might need to watch out your language if you have some sexist comments coming up. Same if you take a course or go to a conference about sexual assault and your rethoric is all about victim blaming. I mean this is not rocket science it's about respect and like can you consider that your opinion can actually be part of a bigger discourse that do affect real people?

We don't live in a vaccum, people acts sometimes as if words are just words, well the world you live in is shaped by all the discourses you hear and some I think are pretty harmful. personally i don't feel the need for safe space everywhere I go because you can't filter asshole in the street but yeah as a woman and a lesbian I find it tiresome to always have to put with sexist and homophobic BS. So I don't see what's the problem in having only LGBT spaces for example, because clearly the world isn't an LGBT friendly place everywhere.

Instead of criticizing automatically safe space I think that people should consider why some want them? Because unfortunately the reality is that we want to make us believe we are equal, so we should be treated equally, well its far from being the case so...


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

I haven't met anyone who seriously wanted a safe space, and I'm in college with a bunch of millenials.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

DudeGuy said:


> constitute a majority or a minority of millennial liberals?


Do the alt-right need a safe place to hide from the criticism of liberals? Discuss.


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

A minority by far, I don't have the many leftist friends but I do have one fellow comrade in my dorm who is a complete socialist on everything from economic issues to social issues. Even he knows that the whole safe space thing is "complete bullshit" and "just a way for rich whites to say, 'Oh we're oppressed too!'" So among far leftists at least there is a consensus that safe spaces are irrational.

If I had to guess who fits the demographic for the stereotypical SJW, it would be radical feminists, leftist black youths, and overly flamboyant LGBT people.


----------



## camous (Jul 12, 2015)

ArmchairCommie said:


> A minority by far, I don't have the many leftist friends but I do have one fellow comrade in my dorm who is a complete socialist on everything from economic issues to social issues. Even he knows that the whole safe space thing is "complete bullshit" and "just a way for rich whites to say, 'Oh we're oppressed too!'" So among far leftists at least there is a consensus that safe spaces are irrational.
> 
> If I had to guess who fits the demographic for the stereotypical SJW, it would be radical feminists, leftist black youths, and overly flamboyant LGBT people.


it's weird cause at my uni it's mostly marginalized groups that advocate for safER space not white kids. also there is a distinction between safer and safe. I don't think it's an issue to challenge some normative and sometimes toxic discourse esp in university settings.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

IMO; — I will say no. A _majority _of college students - at least, where I attend, do not seem *particularly* interested in the "_vocal safe space_" section of campus; they sort of just strut by, oblivious. In all regards, the vocal-safe space younglings just look odd and misplaced on campus — standing out and protesting with Skittles™ for hair and mixed-matched tubesocks. They seem rather oblivious to the surrounding parties staring at them; and making fun of them. Like those immature freshmen.

One day; I observed a "group" decided to march the campus with a "leader" and blocking the halls, and ways to where many people walked; the surrounding (majority), just looked annoyed; some stared like (Wut?), and the other(s) took it on themselves to laugh at the eccentricity while recording. 

In spite what is portrayed; most "college" students, seem relatively sane. The "SJW" - safe space meatsacs; remind me of the "_animal rights activists_" - indeed, they exist, and loudly so - but most people are still consuming meat. And the "radical feminist" women, while identified feminist meatsacs exist all over; the ones you should _worry about_ - only conjugate in condensed localities like women's studies classes. It seems the (majority) of millennials (even if identified as liberal) are just trying to get to class on time.

If they are not out there — "preaching / disturbing the peace" for safe spaces; they do not require one to function, as I see it.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

DudeGuy said:


> constitute a majority or a minority of millennial liberals?


Yeah, that's a non-rhetorical question.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Stelmaria said:


> Do the alt-right need a safe place to hide from the criticism of liberals? Discuss.


ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, yes and a gun.


----------



## kirsten.j (Jul 12, 2016)

Culture wars.... Sigh.... I started ignoring it all a few years ago.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't know how I feel about the term 'safe space'. I mean, everyone deserves to be able to express themselves without fear of persecution, no? But maybe the solution is not creating a safe space but educating others.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

Probably not nearly as many as it seems like.


----------



## Lip Service (Mar 8, 2017)

How do safe spaces work for people who want to discuss their personal right to safety from radical groups? Serious question.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

If we are referring to the alt-left liberals, then yes, a majority.

If you are referring to moderate liberals, then a minority.


----------

